# Tube socks and toothpicks.



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Good thing they don't finish over socks...........










:stirpot:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats a sweet decoy! Is that a GHG?

I heard they were like $1300 a doz? I will take 600 of them!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

that goose is mounted.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe it is illegal to use live decoys. Untie that goose immediately!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm waiting for the ahhh that is a photoshop!

Sweet pick. I bet something in that picture turned red about 2 seconds after the pic!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sweet pick. I bet something in that picture turned red about 2 seconds after the pic!


A stiffie coming from off camera!!!! :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice photo editing, what software did you use! :stirpot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool pic!


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

looks like Canada, Ive seen it up there were they would finish to paper plates!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

An adult bird finishing to tubesocks....no way! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome picture...
That gets the blood pumping even harder.



> looks like Canada


I gotta ask..How in the world could you come to that conclusion?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Awesome picture...
> That gets the blood pumping even harder.
> 
> 
> ...


Duhhhh, by the wheat stubble!

No, I think he means that in Canada birds will finish like that in sock spreads, or even paper plates!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like I am not the only person that doesn't have trouble killing sob's over rags. Nice pic kaiser.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got a serious question, so no [email protected] comments please. All of you guys that use socks, for the season as a whole, do you have a lot of geese that will slide off at the last minute, or be looking really good, and the just leave/flare? Now I'm not talking about the few days a season when everything just works perfect, but as a season as whole, do you have this problem very often?

I think this kind of goes back to the locked topic, but given what was asked above, do you think that you not have this issue as bad if you were using full-bodies? Now we already know that fbs are a pain to deal with and socks are much easier to handle, but lets hear what you guys have to say (without the bs like the other thread).


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

To answer your question..on occasion, yes.

But a guy has to keep in mind these are *snow geese*. Every day is different.
You could put out 1200 fully flocked decoys with U vision paint, robotic motion in early October in Canada and somedays, the groups are going to slide off on a guy. Its just how the game is played.

You can't "buy" limits.

They are smart birds plain and simple.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If I really thought I missed decoying opportunities over my windsocks I would have switched to FB's. I didn't see that many gains to the full bodies and everyday last year we landed at least one birds in the hole a day, most days many more. So to answer your question, no, I don't see the birds slide the last 70 yards. Hope this helps.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish that goose was just a hair higher so that I could check it for bands. It kills me not knowing whether or not it is banded.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

echoXLT said:


> I've got a serious question, so no [email protected] comments please. All of you guys that use socks, for the season as a whole, do you have a lot of geese that will slide off at the last minute, or be looking really good, and the just leave/flare? Now I'm not talking about the few days a season when everything just works perfect, but as a season as whole, do you have this problem very often?
> 
> I think this kind of goes back to the locked topic, but given what was asked above, do you think that you not have this issue as bad if you were using full-bodies? Now we already know that fbs are a pain to deal with and socks are much easier to handle, but lets hear what you guys have to say (without the bs like the other thread).


Please just let it go.

You already posted this, and 90% of the guys went with socks. Let it go.

Goose Guy 350 said it best. If we all thought we were losing alot of opportunity because of our decoys, we would have switched. We havent switched, so obviously were not losing alot of opportunity.

Having hunted over both all FB spreads and all windsock spreads (unlike you guys), I can honestly say I prefer SS's and deadlies. I will NEVER hunt over an all FB spread again. Nuff said. I however, would love to incorporate a couple hundred FB's into my sock spread. Socks/FB's are a deadly combo.

Hunt snows long enough, and youll have plenty of birds slide off, stall out, flare, and do all kinds of other mean nasty ugly things to your precious FB's. There is NO end all be all snow decoy, tactic, trick, do-hickey, or whatchamacallit.

None of this was meant in a smart-*** manner.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> I wish that goose was just a hair higher so that I could check it for bands. It kills me not knowing whether or not it is banded.


Banded birds DONT finish to socks man, come on :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Hunt snows long enough, and youll have plenty of birds slide off, stall out, flare, and do all kinds of other mean nasty ugly things to your precious FB's.


True True, you hunt them long enough and you will realize why people call them SOB's. It comes mainly down to confidence when hunting snows. If you think your dekes are good enough then you won't be scared of letting birds work until the finish even if they give you 3 ethical shots in the process. Sure you may lose a couple flocks, but there is more to snow goose hunting than decoys, it could be something else.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It would have been dead already if it had a band> He was just landing them to get more birds to come in, thus decoying in a banded one!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

echoXLT said:


> I've got a serious question, so no [email protected] comments please. All of you guys that use socks, for the season as a whole, do you have a lot of geese that will slide off at the last minute, or be looking really good, and the just leave/flare? Now I'm not talking about the few days a season when everything just works perfect, but as a season as whole, do you have this problem very often?
> 
> I think this kind of goes back to the locked topic, but given what was asked above, do you think that you not have this issue as bad if you were using full-bodies? Now we already know that fbs are a pain to deal with and socks are much easier to handle, but lets hear what you guys have to say (without the bs like the other thread).


Maybe I"m assuming a little too much in this post but I gather using FB's you do not have many geese that "slide" or just "leave/flare"? If that is the case than you should have no problem killing hundreds and hundreds each and every day due to the numbers commonly associated with snows and snow goose hunting. In the locked thread the best the FB braggers could come up with was around 50 geese. 

If you don't want any BS stop giving it out! uke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We had a 100 goose shoot sitting in a ditch, after the geese refused to land in our spread. It got old watching the geese land 400 yards away, so we got out of our blinds and snuck down there. We sat on the edge and shot them as they came into our new spread of 200k! I have no idea how the geese didn't get up and fly away, guess it was because of the mind numbing noise!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Clark Griswald said:


> looks like Canada, Ive seen it up there were they would finish to paper plates!


Don't you guys know that you have no trouble decoying geese in Canada. When the snow geese hit the 49th parallel heading north in the spring they just turn stupid as hell. Decoying snow geese in Canada; you can land thousands in your decoys it is so easy. Give me a break!!!

Great picture thanks for sharing


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I will admit that's a good pic but one goose isn't that convincing. Talking about all of this hater-aid is making me thirsty.

No one ever said your tubesocks wouldn't kill geese so just let it go.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

takem1 said:


> I will admit that's a good pic but one goose isn't that convincing. Talking about all of this hater-aid is making me thirsty.
> 
> No one ever said your tubesocks wouldn't kill geese so just let it go.


Well we havent seen any photos from you yet.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you said you wouldn't hunt over FB's then why did you say you would like to buy a couple hundred FB's to mix in with the ss and deadlies. That statement made absolutely no sense but I bet your going to have something to justify it with :lol: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I will NEVER hunt over an all FB spread again.


He never said he would'nt hunt over full bodies, just not an all fb spread


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

OK that makes complete sense now :roll:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That is one nice sharp pic..well done..nice setup
You probably took that pic in Canada in oct 2007 with a canon Slr and 3/4 throotle on the telephoto
I took some shots also similiar but not the riding shot
It is rare to see them drop in like that in a single..you must be camoed well and it appears he was just about 20-25 yds out

You could have put it on continuous shooting burst mode and we would have seen the big red one


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very cool photo...

I'll give someone $5 dollars if they can get something close to this pic this spring and post it on Nodak... :lol:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

DeltaBoy you're on!! :beer:

The guns getting put away and the camera is coming out, that five spot is mine. :lol:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

This is not meant to hijack kaiser... thread
But delta..you are on for five bucks

Meager 45 rags and 6 shell spread setup
Shot four snows and then decided to pull out camera had snows all around me on the other side of the blind for ten minutes..the noise was unbearable


























Saskatchewan oct 2007 slo hunt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seriously guys, I don't want to see every post turn into a this decoy vs. that decoy thread.

To each his own, use what you want to use and don't feel you have to prove anything with what you use.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't understand why everyone is so caught up in shooting piles of birds. I have limited out on snows in the spring and fall many times. Sure shooting is fun but just getting out after a long cold winter is good enough for me. If you measure the quality of your snow goose hunts by the number of birds you shoot you are in for some real disappointment. I am positive that no one on this site consistantly decoys and kills triple digit numbers of birds on every hunt no matter what kind of decoys they prefer. There is only one way to find out what works...... Go out and hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hunters are like bad gamblers...you only hear about it when they win. :lol:


----------



## sandbar25 (Dec 28, 2004)

mach look at all that bling your passing on :wink:


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Mach FYI the EXIF data on the pictures shows the picture with all of the snows was taken 1 day after the other two.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That's correct as on the 12th I had the shot with four birds and left the camera in the SUV... and had the birds all around me with no camera
The next day I went back to the same field and took the shot as I like to take pics of wildlife with the same setup as the day before without the gun
as the birds were not disturbed...It was my last day going home.

I'm sorry as to why I posted the other two pics..as the intent was to show how close I could get to the snows for a photo shot...It had nothing to do with brand X setup or any politics about body count as I could only afford to shoot the cleaning budjet and had only a few friends to gift to.
Here is another pic that belongs with the last


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

BROBONES: you give me a break. All I said is I have seen it in Canada were you could land them with paper plates. I didn't say all the time. Up by you when those geese first come down from the artic they are extemely dumb. I know it is tough up there at times, but quite a bit it is a lot easier than the spring hunting. That is why I said it, because I bet you the picture was taken in Canada in the fall. (Hence all white decoys, and wheat stubble). RELAX man


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Picture was taken this fall in Canada. I don't think the birds are any easier to decoy up there, they are just more relaxed and easier to pattern. No one jumps them off the roost and no one trys to jump them off the fields=better quality decoying and all around hunting. I didn't post this to become a thread on what decoys work best, I just wanted to share a picture I was proud of and maybe poke fun at the locked thead. I guess we are all just pumped for the birds to arrive. If the weatherman is right we will be after them this weekend in the basins. Hopefully I will be posting more pics like this shortly. :wink:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Trapperjack said:


> echoXLT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a serious question, so no [email protected] comments please. All of you guys that use socks, for the season as a whole, do you have a lot of geese that will slide off at the last minute, or be looking really good, and the just leave/flare? Now I'm not talking about the few days a season when everything just works perfect, but as a season as whole, do you have this problem very often?
> ...


Umm, yeah you're looking to far into it. I was just trying to get back to what made the other topic good, which was close to the original question of it. Chill out "jacks"...remember your pressure points...wooosaaah!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

echoxlt,

If I got it wrong, then please explain what you were "trying" to say.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

First, I didn't give out any "bs" so... :huh:

Then, just read the question, pretty simple I thought. Snows are notorious for sliding out at the last second, flaring, etc. Basically, do you think you would have fewer problems if you were using fbs? That was the just of the question.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's have a decoy topic without it turning ugly gang..

Locked


----------

